# Video: On Location at Audi R18 Test in Sebring Florida, 17-Min Packed with Interview & Track Footage



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Since last week when we attended the R18 test at Sebring Raceway following the running of the 12 Hours, we've been doing our best to push out as much content as possible. While we're not quite done (expect a written report and more photos), we've now uploaded a * 500 pic photo gallery *, some * B-Roll footage of the car on track * and some * interview clips with Dr. Ullrich, Ulrich Baretzky and Howden Haynes *. Today, we've uploaded a final video that Fourtitude has produced mixing footage of our own of the R18 mixed with a conversational flow of interview clips from Allan McNish, Tom Kristensen, Dindo Capello, Mike Rockenfeller in addition to Ullrich, Baretzky, Haynes.

This is Fourtitude's first in-house produced full-length feature (17 minutes). We hope you enjoy it. We're posting it below but you can also watch it in HD * HERE. *


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice job with the video... I love hearing the drivers and team talk about the cars and details.


----------

